# Orchestral Cue with LASS



## Luca Antonini (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

it's been a while since I last posted some music on this board... time to get back to good habits! 

I'm trying to rework my main orchestral template to include LASS and this is the first cue that came out of the new setup. Any feedback on mix, sound, ambience, programming, etc. is most welcome!

http://www.lucaantonini.com/music/lighthouse.mp3 (The Lighthouse)

Thanks in advance for listening!

Best,

L.

P.S. I know, too much portamento... :wink:


----------



## RiffWraith (Sep 17, 2009)

Love the piece; do not like the sound/mix. It sounds flat and muffled. But from a compositional standpoint it is very good.

Cheers.


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah very nice piece.


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 17, 2009)

A joy to listen to Luca !


----------



## Mahlon (Sep 17, 2009)

Really like the composition -- especially the little figures at the end, and the soft oboe. I agree that the sound of the recording seems somewhat muffled? Why did you name this piece "The Lighthouse"? Is that a cue title?

It's really beautiful.

Mahlon


----------



## careyford (Sep 17, 2009)

Luca,

Great work and thanks for sharing it with us. It's beautiful. I didn't have any problem with the mix. I thought you integrated the LASS strings effectively. I feel very at peace after listening a couple times. 

Please post more.

Richard


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 17, 2009)

Very nice music there.


----------



## fido94 (Sep 17, 2009)

LOVE IT!

Can you please indicate what other libraries you are using?


----------



## Luca Antonini (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments! I do really appreciate them!  

*@Mahlon*: the music wasn't written for a specific project, actually this was the first time in several weeks I sat down and wrote some music freely, not-to-picture and without restrictions. I just wanted to experiment a little bit with LASS and with my basic strings sound. The title "Lighthouse" doesn't mean anything specific... it's the first image that came to my mind while listening to the cue when it was nearly finished.

*@Fido94*: woodwinds and harp are VSL, brass is Symphobia, strings are mostly LASS with some VSL layered (including a VSL solo cello). The piano is a real Grotrian-Steinweg recorded in my studio (but honestly not well-recorded).

Any specific advice on how to improve the mix? I was afraid it could sound harsh, because I like lots of air (10kHz and up) in the strings, but most of you seem to find it "muffled", which I guess means almost the opposite...

Do you guys think this track would be suitable for a production music library? Otherwise I could just put it in my "virtual drawer" and let it wait until someone asks me to score a modern-celtic-romantic-drama film or documentary with a tight deadline... :lol: 

Thanks again for your feedback!

L.


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 18, 2009)

Terrific piece. LASS sounds amazing- fooled me in a couple spots too- thought they were real strings.

Nice composition.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Sep 18, 2009)

This is utterly lovely, Luca!

The mix I found to have an extremely pleasant warmth to it, and the sequencing itself was extremely convincing. That solo VSL cello helping out the LASS is a great touch.

The only thing I have to pick at is the fact that I will never be able to get that piano sound in my own work....

Seriously though, excellent work, thank you for sharing.


----------

